# Making Buckboard Bacon Part 2 - Final Pics



## tjohnson (Jun 9, 2012)

So, a week has passed and it's time to smoke some BBB...YEA!!!!

We're up at the lake for some much needed R&R, so I figured I would smoke my bacon at the lake.

We had no room in my wife's Tahoe for my MES or my Traeger Texas)Clone)

Hmmmmmm, what can I use at the lake, to cold smoke my bacon?????

I know......My Weber Genesis Grill would work perfect

Here's Part 2 of my BBB

Thanks For Lookin'!!

Todd

BBB Cured for 7 days, Rinsed and Waiting for the Pellicle to Form








Filled One of My Prototypes with BBQrs Delight 100% Apple Pellets







Starting Pellets With a Torch for 45 Seconds                                 Allow the Flame to burn for 10 Minutes and Blow It Out






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







I Removed the Grates and the Flavorizer Bars

Place the Tube Smoker on the Bottom of the Grill                          Pellets are Smoking Away after 10 Minutes with the flame Burning      






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







BBB Slabs are on Cooling Racks, to Raise Them Off The Grates






 

See Ya In About 12 Hours!

TO BE CONTINUED........


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks great Todd.  Great use of the new tube smoker too!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice looking start.....waiting......to see how it turns out......SB


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see what that tube smoker does to that BBB!


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 9, 2012)

So far, the tube smoker performed very well

Apple pellets burn quickly, so only 4 1/2 hours of good smoke

Other pellets are smoking longer

I mixed Apple and Pecan.  From my past experience with Pecan, it throws some very nice color

Color Is Just Starting to Change at 4 1/2 Hours

I'll Check Again at 8 hours


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 9, 2012)

That tube smoker is too Cool! You're a pretty brilliant guy. Continued success my friend!...JJ


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's the final pics of my BBB Smoke

It just goes to show you, with a little creativity, you can use your grill to smoke

Thanks For Lookin'!

Todd

6 More Hours of Smoke...







10 1/2 Hours of Good Smoke                                                                                                                          Money Shot On The Grill.....Nice Color!






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Overnight In The Fridge to Rest and Smoke to Mellow







Pile O' Bacon!                                                                                                                                                Close Up of BBB                            






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Fryin' Bacon For Breakfast


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow Todd!  I'm jonesing for some bacon.  I'll finally be able to finish my belly bacon this weekend...very excited to put the AMNPS through it's paces.


----------



## headdungsmoker (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow....looks really good. Will have to try making BBB sometime soon. Great job!

Just noticed you are from Savage MN. My brother lives there...should send him over for some samples.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 16, 2012)

Fantastic looking finish !!!!!!!!!


----------



## byounghusband (Jun 19, 2012)

That looks Awesome Todd!!:drool

Thanks for taking my call yesterday!!  I ordered my A-MAZE-N-PACKAGE #3 yesterday.  Can't wait to get it and run it through its paces!! :yahoo:


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks great. Love the tube smoker.

I just finished slicing the bacon I cold smoked last week.


----------

